
Jeff Bezos (finally) pumps up the Post with Prime - uptown
http://www.capitalnewyork.com/article/media/2015/09/8576864/jeff-bezos-finally-pumps-post-prime
======
crapolasplatter
Why would people pay $48 dollars a year for access to news online, that they
can get for free elsewhere and likely less agenda driven or biased?

I have prime and would not take the free 6 month trial offer.

Whats next, people are going to pay for the p0rn.

